# This is what Boca Grande Pass looks like in October



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

I went out scouting on the outside today since the wind has finally started to lay down. This is what we found. Its nice to be able to fish Boca all year. May and June are crazy busy but during the other 10 months is just like any other place.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

It's pretty strange seeing it that empty. It looks good.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Hopefully I will be at Boca Grande in about 10 days. It's quiet, after the bad-crazy tournaments of May/June. The park rangers say the water is even more clear during winter. I'm ready to fish those new ****-Pops I made up.


----------

